# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  Travel

## Kdub1017

Thinking about buying train ticket to go visit my kids. One hour trip each way.help! Afraid of disappointing my kids if I bail at the last minute.

----------


## Member11

> Thinking about buying train ticket to go visit my kids. One hour trip each way.help! Afraid of disappointing my kids if I bail at the last minute.



 :Hug:  How did you go?

----------


## Kdub1017

I didn't go.got online to get tickets and there is construction underway. May try again later this month.

----------


## Member11

> I didn't go.got online to get tickets and there is construction underway. May try again later this month.



Have you thought about seeing a therapist and/or going on medications?

----------


## Kdub1017

I'm doing both lol!

----------


## Member11

> I'm doing both lol!



Sorry, I just saw your reply. That's good to hear. Does it help?

----------


## Kdub1017

Think I need to work more with therapist.

----------

